# List of Finger Compounds?



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

Has anyone made a list of all compounds suitable for finger shooting? Went looking and can't find one. Once we have a list people can discuss pros and cons.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Look at the pinned thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that. But a long series of forum posts is not a list. I could go through that and start a list, was just wondering if anyone had made one, because I doubt a four page forum posting is going to cover all the options both past and present. If we could make something that lists everything 40" and longer, people could use it to check when they found an old bow on craigslist or ebay...because most online posting aren't going to give you the axle-to-axle length.


----------



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's a list of every bow from that pinned topic, plus one or two others I've heard about:

Compound bows measuring 40"+ ATA:

Alpine Concorde
Athens Excell
Barnsdale Classic CG
Barnsdale Classic X
Bowtech Brigadier
Hoyt Montega
Hoyt Prevail 40
Hoyt Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
Hoyt SuperStar Legacy
Hoyt Tribute
Hoyt Vantage
Mathews Apex 8
Mathews Conquest 4
Maitland Session
Maitland X-Factor
Martin Razor X
Martin Scepter IV
Martin Shadowcat
Oneida Aero Force
PSE Freak 38" ATA
Win & Win Dragonfly 40

Anyone have any other bows to add?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hoyt Aspen with LX Pro
Hoyt ProStar


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

Lol, depends on how far that you want to go back. 40” compound was once considered an awful short bow, lol.

I’ll add a couple, Darton lightning, Pearson spoiler, Jennings unitech...actually almost every pre90’s compound.


----------



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm thinking that a list with every bow that someone can say was a good finger shooter should be eligible. There are some bows that aren't good matches, like shoot-thru setups, and the point of the list is to try and make a list of the bows people have tried and liked. Here's the updated list:

Alpine Concorde
Athens Excell
Barnsdale Classic CG
Barnsdale Classic X
Bowtech Brigadier
Darton Lightning
Hoyt Aspen with LX Pro
Hoyt Montega
Hoyt Prevail 40
Hoyt ProStar
Hoyt Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
Hoyt SuperStar Legacy
Hoyt Tribute
Hoyt Vantage
Jennings Unitech
Mathews Apex 8
Mathews Conquest 4
Maitland Session
Maitland X-Factor
Martin Razor X
Martin Scepter IV
Martin Shadowcat
Oneida Aero Force
Pearson Spoiler
PSE Freak 38" ATA
Win & Win Dragonfly 40


Any other candidates?


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

I shot a PSE Dominator with fingers for a season.

The heavy shoot-through riser makes it very stable for fingers shooting.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hoyt Spectra 5000. Jennings T star


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Hoyt Oasis, Hoyt Super Slam


----------



## Bowman1956 (Mar 10, 2019)

Are most of these still being made ?


----------



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

No, very few compounds over 40" axle to axle are made these days. The point here was to try to make a fairly comprehensive list of bows, new or old, that people could verify were good finger shooters. That way if you found a bow for sale somewhere that didn't list the ATA length, you could check the list to see if it was suitable. Here's the list updated with the new entries:

*Compound bows measuring 40"+ ATA:*

Alpine Concorde
Athens Excell
Barnsdale Classic CG
Barnsdale Classic X
Bowtech Brigadier
Darton Lightning
Hoyt Aspen with LX Pro
Hoyt Montega
Hoyt Oasis
Hoyt Prevail 40
Hoyt ProStar
Hoyt Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
Hoyt Spectra 5000
Hoyt Super Slam
Hoyt SuperStar Legacy
Hoyt Tribute
Hoyt Vantage
Jennings T Star
Jennings Unitech
Mathews Apex 8
Mathews Conquest 4
Maitland Session
Maitland X-Factor
Martin Razor X
Martin Scepter IV
Martin Shadowcat
Oneida Aero Force
Pearson Spoiler
PSE Dominator
PSE Freak 38" ATA
Win & Win Dragonfly 40


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

Hoyt Vantage Pro 41" ATA with a 8" BH


----------



## AMBB (Aug 22, 2008)

Pearson Classic 
PSE LD2200
PSE LD2400
PSE XLD900
Reflex Caribou


----------



## roaming cat (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's the latest:

*Compound bows suitable for finger shooters:*

Alpine Concorde
Athens Excell
Barnsdale Classic CG
Barnsdale Classic X
Bowtech Brigadier
Darton Lightning
Hoyt Aspen with LX Pro
Hoyt Montega
Hoyt Oasis
Hoyt Prevail 40
Hoyt ProStar
Hoyt Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
Hoyt Spectra 5000
Hoyt Super Slam
Hoyt SuperStar Legacy
Hoyt Tribute
Hoyt Vantage
Hoyt Vantage Pro w/8" BH - 41" ATA
Jennings T Star
Jennings Unitech
Mathews Apex 7 - 38" ATA
Mathews Apex 8
Mathews Conquest 4
Maitland Session
Maitland X-Factor
Martin Razor X
Martin Scepter IV
Martin Shadowcat
Oneida Aero Force
Pearson Classic
PSE LD2200
PSE LD2400
Pearson Spoiler
PSE XLD900
PSE Dominator
PSE Moneymaker - 40" ATA
PSE Freak - 38" ATA
Reflex Caribou
Win & Win Dragonfly 40


----------



## JByers (Jul 18, 2007)

A kudo to the insight of Tom Sloniger. A pre-1990 48" Hoyt Carbon Plus was the gold standard for me. Back in the day, the longer the ATA the better.


----------



## bach942 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a Compound Martin Razor X that the finger shooters seem to really like. I think brace is like 8’ and the riser is 45. I had to adjust the timing and the press was just about maxed out on length. I’m tall but skinny and my draw is set to 30 at 43lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Martin Mystic Elite - Furious X . 8" brace 39.5" ATA was good for me as a barebow shooter with a short draw.
The Mystic Elite limbs were longer than standard limbs offered.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Back in the 80's, I shot 3D with fingers and was in a separate division from the release guys. Do they even do that anymore??


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

You've forgotten the Golden Eagle bows; Eagle, Falcons and Hawks. Those are my favorite.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

True, I used to shoot a golden eagle in competition back in the late 70's, early 80's, can't remember which model, had wheels. I still have,a PSE Fire Flite, which I wish I could shorten the draw length about 1". That bow drew smoother than my Tribute.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I have a Hoyt Freestyle and a Win&Win Shadow Pro 36 that I shoot fingers with


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

DaveHawk said:


> Back in the 80's, I shot 3D with fingers and was in a separate division from the release guys. Do they even do that anymore??


Depends in what organization, but NFAA has Freestyle Limited, which is any sight (can be moveable or fixed pins), long stabilizer OK, no release aids.

NFAA did throw out the Bowhunter Limited (fixed pins, short stabilizer, fingers) a couple years ago.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just bought my first bow to shoot fingers. An Oneida AeroForce. I am a trad guy but looking forward to playing with this.
Can you shoot 3 under?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wojo14 said:


> Just bought my first bow to shoot fingers. An Oneida AeroForce. I am a trad guy but looking forward to playing with this.
> Can you shoot 3 under?


Yes


----------



## Stickbowbill (Apr 24, 2020)

Hoyt made many others such as Pro Vantage, Defiant, Spectra, Inticer riser bows with Fastflite,5000, Medalist limbs that would fit this category.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I would consider any one of them on the list, a good target bow in general, fingers or release. I am also old-school when it comes to ATA and come from a time when a 48 inch bow was the standard ATA. the very shortest bow I have ever owned and shot is 36 inches ATA. it is my current hunting bow.


----------



## itry4deer!111 (May 31, 2020)

love my hoyt lx


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

With 27+ draw, Im doing fine with the Mathews Traverse.
33" ata, but huge wheels make it longer.
And the one finger under anchor, with two I have nock high/ low issues.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

Old Gold Eagle said:


> You've forgotten the Golden Eagle bows; Eagle, Falcons and Hawks. Those are my favorite.
> View attachment 7102417


Man this brings back old days. In 1984 bought first golden eagle hawk, then move into hunter and hunter cam. loved those wood recurve limbs. I shot golden eagle target bow and was a barebow sting walker till about 1992. Then jumped into Hoyts.


----------

